# worst day fishing in history



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

what started off as a beautiful night on the gulf of mexico went to hell on the first fish was using a penn 9500 reel hooked up on a descent fish on a live pinfish on a flyline i have no idea what happened but the drag froze up and it snapped the reel off at the seat now i am pissed but continued fishing snapper snapper and more snapper moved over to the oriskany dropped the reef anchor north of the flight deck set up fishing fishfinder blowing up from top to bottom caught 20 football mingos and snapper snapper snapper at at daybreak set out a flyline on my newest set up an penn squall 60 and a new eat my tackle rod hooked a 15 -20 pund mahi and damn if the reel isn't moving round and round on the reel seat then the handle falls off of the rod $80 dollar rod used one time i am going to give them a call monday because i have 6 of there rods hopefully he stands behind his work by this time its starting to get rough so we decided to head in started to pull anchor a hell no it isnt coming out as easy as it has 1,000 times before after a few tries and a few waves crashing over the bow by the way 1-2 by noaa was more like 5-6 there usually wrong anyways so turned the bow west and pop goes the anchor chain and about 180'feet of rope damn but better than sinking at the mighty o so we headed in rough wet 22 miles in the ol cape horn about 1/2 way home the electronics box latch broke and poured everything on my head including my camera and cell phones the phones ok camera doesnt work anymore 11 miles to go and now the motor starts sputtering after about a half mile it clears out and i am ready to get out of this damn boat now we hit the pass to more wind and 3 foot waves in the bay as we are coming by the navy base a moron in one of those pleasure boats just sitting outside the channel decides at that very moment he had to cross the path in front of me i cut it to the right to keep from hitting him hit his wake and i'll be a sob if i didnt break the damn shift handle off the shifter it gets better i get the boat loaded and on the way home "YEA" get to the house and started getting stuff out and realize my bait well lid is missing just had it build 3 days ago so if anyone happens to see it on the side of the road it is a white octogon built out of starboard if you happen to find it drop me a pm or call me at 602-1434 and i will be more than happy to pay you a finders fee well i guess i am done venting at this time


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn dude, you need to call an exorcist !!!!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you made it home alive and well. the rest you will laugh about.............one day! sorry for the crappy day but there will be better days ahead.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dammmmn!


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

:wacko: did you have a banana on board?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hang in there. wow not much else I can say, besides that sucks.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel for you man. But, if you fish very long, we have all had some days like that. Just look at all the good to come and bury that one in the past. Its the great unknown out there. You have your life to build up good days and forget the bad ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

worst day?? havent you seen perfect storm??? LOL sounds like you got rid of all your bad luck for the whole year...it can only be smooth sailing here on out.....knock on wood


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I was buddy boating with floater on this trip I However I did not have as much bad luck as floater I also lost my brand new wreck anchor that floater built 6' of chain and the same rods that are going round and round are doing the same thing I was down to one conventional reel rigging it up and noticed that the top eye is broke so down to spinning reels only. All in all we are both alive and are crews are safe and nobody got hurt.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

no one hurt but the pocket book lol give me a couple weeks and i'll be back at it


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

those who say a bad day of fishing is better than good day at work has never had their boat sink


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

That went through my mind that it would sink when the waves came over the bow trying to get the anchor loose


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Been there, done about all that can be done*

*:thumbsup: Focus on, "you made it back on your own power". Focus on no one was hurt. Capt Delynn is correct, fish long enough off shore and if it can happen, it will happen. Maybe there is a learning experience some where in all of this? My guess is, there is at least one. 

As for anchoring on wrecks a 1000 times, you were over due for a less than perfect anchoring experience.*

*Good luck, stay safe, and god bless NOAA forecasters, they always need a little help.*


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

We have all had days like that i am sure, prolly will be some more if ya do it long enough!! Hey it took me about 4 or 5 trips in the blind 4 hrs away from coast to learn that you are supposed to check noaa for a wave forcast!! lol, i was a saltwater newbie!! 2 1/2 yrs later they rite about half the time!!


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tough luck brother!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well i hope i dont have another one like that for some time


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

CCC said:


> Damn dude, you need to call an exorcist !!!!!!!!


And then a Teacher, to help you punctuate!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

Skippy said:


> And then a Teacher, to help you punctuate!! :thumbsup:


He's got one of those post-menopausal keyboards, no period.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Redneckracoon said:


> :wacko: did you have a banana on board?


Thats what I was thinking!!!:blink:


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

Well, I guess we are never done learning and school was definately in session for you that day. That is a lot of "out of your control stuff" but glad you arrived alive.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

You should pm whackumstackum. He is a really nice deep water rebreather diver and dives the O (to the bottom) all the time. I happen to know he carries several lift bags and I'm sure he'd be happy to send up your missing chain and anchors.


----------

